# Female paedophile, 21, is jailed for two years after she had sex with an eight-year-o



## Ichigo (Mar 18, 2014)

Sick bitch


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-eight-year-old-boy-50-times-starting-16.html

A female paedophile has been jailed for having sex with an eight-year-old boy more than fifty times.
Loren  Morris, 21, was 16 when she first slept with the schoolboy, who cannot  be identified, and continued until he was ten years old.
Morris,  who has a child of her own, would have regular intercourse with the  boy, now 14, and was only found out after he was overheard bragging  about it at school.
A judge  today gave Morris a two-year prison sentence at Worcester Crown Court,  following a trial last month where she was convicted of three counts of  sexual intercourse with a child under 16.
She could be seen smiling and smoking outside the court today as she awaited her sentence.

The  judge in the case told Morris that he would be lenient with the  sentence - which will see her released from jail after one year -  because she 'realised it was wrong' and stopped having sex with the boy.
West Mercia police said they started investigating Morris in March last year after the  boy's school told them that he had been heard bragging about having sex with her.

Judge Robert Juckes QC said: 'I make no secret of the fact your case has given me cause for much consideration.

'I  have come to the conclusion that due to the concern and embarrassment  caused to both you and your family that you will not be offending again,  let alone committing sexual offences.
'I am also aware of the effect this will have on your baby. I am pleased to hear your parents have started to build bridges with you.

 'That does not stop the  fact though that you had full sexual intercourse with a child when he  was eight to 10 years old - by his evidence it was upwards of fifty  times.

'It seems to me that I am bound to pass an immediate custodial sentence. I take into account what has been said to me and the fact that you stopped the activity yourself.

'You realised it was wrong rather than being caught and forced to stop. Therefore my sentence is one of two years. You will serve 12 months in prison before being released on licence.'







+3







+3



 Repeated: The court heard that Morris slept with the boy, who cannot be named, more than 50 times


Defence lawyer Antonie  Mullers had told the court Morris was struggling to accept the facts of  the case, and asked Judge Juckes to spare her a prison sentence  altogether.

He said: 'Her immaturity at 21 means she cannot accept the facts yet. She accepts her conviction but with time will accept more.

'Her parents have stepped in and are building bridges, I understand she has met with some of her family.

'This could be stifled by a custodial sentence so I urge your honour or try and suspend it if possible.'

Morris, from Lyde, Herefordshire, will serve two years each for the three counts to be served concurrently.

Her  sentence included a Sexual Offences Prevention Order, banning her from  contact with a child under 16 without permission of a parent. She was  also ordered to sign the Sexual Offenders Register, where her details  will remain for ten years.


​


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 18, 2014)

I doubt the parents of the little boy agree with the judges sentencing, I sure don't.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2014)

They really need to stop locking up these dream granters.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 19, 2014)

shes nasty looking, charges should be changed to child abuse


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 19, 2014)

^ hahahaha


----------



## njc (Mar 19, 2014)

Too young to accept the facts?  Is that a joke


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 19, 2014)

im kinda jealous i couldnt get anyone to fuck me till i was like 17, i wish this hoe was around when i was in high school lol


----------



## dogsoldier (Mar 19, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> im kinda jealous i couldn't get anyone to fuck me till i was like 17, i wish this hoe was around when i was in high school lol



Sorry, you better dream grammar school.  At 17 you would be too old for her.  I did have extra slutty one like that in high school. It wasn't as easy getting a piece as you would think.  The waiting line was too long.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 19, 2014)

disgusting


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 19, 2014)

I think I'm like most people... i just don't see an adult female raping a child boy as voilent, predatory, or abusive as the reverse gender roles.
I know Im wrong but I can't change the notion in my head


----------



## SheriV (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess but even if its NOT violent it crosses so many lines to me and is just reprehensibly gross


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 19, 2014)

If he was thirteen fine, but he was only 8. WTF he cant even cum yet, and shes busted to boot.


----------



## charley (Mar 19, 2014)

SheriV said:


> disgusting




Agreed , but if she looks like Debra Lafave maybe no...


----------



## SheriV (Mar 19, 2014)

whats with the crazy photoshopped pic?

and what does an arguably young woman have any sexual interest in a 14 year old boy...

still disgusting


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> I think I'm like most people... i just don't see an adult female raping a child boy as voilent, predatory, or abusive as the reverse gender roles.
> I know Im wrong but I can't change the notion in my head



You are not wrong. An older guy fucking a young girl isn't even in the same universe as an older woman fucking a young boy. There are no traumatized men seeking therapy because some older woman gave them a piece of ass when the were young. It doesn't fucking happen. 

Men and women are equal, but we are not the same. For hormone raging boys, any piece of ass is a good piece of ass. The worst thing that can happen to you is the women you fucked is ugly and you get made fun of for it.


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 19, 2014)

dogsoldier said:


> Sorry, you better dream grammar school.  At 17 you would be too old for her.  I did have extra slutty one like that in high school. It wasn't as easy getting a piece as you would think.  *The waiting line was too long*.


haha everybody had to take a number ?


----------



## charley (Mar 19, 2014)

KelJu said:


> You are not wrong. An older guy fucking a young girl isn't even in the same universe as an older woman fucking a young boy. There are no traumatized men seeking therapy because some older woman gave them a piece of ass when the were young. It doesn't fucking happen.
> 
> Men and women are equal, but we are not the same. For hormone raging boys, any piece of ass is a good piece of ass. The worst thing that can happen to you is the women you fucked is ugly and you get made fun of for it.




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ this  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2014)

KelJu said:


> You are not wrong. An older guy fucking a young girl isn't even in the same universe as an older woman fucking a young boy. There are no traumatized men seeking therapy because some older woman gave them a piece of ass when the were young. It doesn't fucking happen.
> 
> Men and women are equal, but we are not the same. For hormone raging boys, any piece of ass is a good piece of ass. The worst thing that can happen to you is the women you fucked is ugly and you get made fun of for it.



This is _truth_.

As a father, I'd be torn if my son did it with a teacher. The parent part of me would be outraged, but the guy part of me would give him a high-five...and maybe take him out for his first beer. Now, if a male teacher touched my girl, I'd feed him his own dick. I try to stay away from double-standards, but there it is.


----------



## SheriV (Mar 19, 2014)

idk man...8 yrs old though?????


----------



## SheriV (Mar 19, 2014)

maybe I have a problem with it because I find the idea so revolting and can't see how any grown woman could be that type of predator even if I do know they exist with all sorts of sick variations


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2014)

SheriV said:


> maybe I have a problem with it because I find the idea so revolting and can't see how any grown woman could be that type of predator even if I do know they exist with all sorts of sick variations



I don't see her as a predator. She did no damage. She is fucked up for wanting 8 year old cock, sure, but predator is a strong word for this situation. She simply gave something to a person who wasn't allowed to have it. I think of her more like an irresponsible adult who bought children beer. Truthfully, buying kids beer is probably more dangerous than giving a young boy a shot of ass.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 19, 2014)

8 year old children do not have the mental capacity to handle sex, y'all are some depraved mofos, haha

she was only 16 and most likely molested as a youth also which might explain why she chose an 8 yr old


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2014)

Depraved my ass. The woman got caught the exact same way that every one of these hoes gets caught. The boy they fuck is so fucking happy about the situation that they can't keep their mouth shut, and bragged to people. 

You guys are acting like judgmental prudes.


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 19, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I don't see her as a predator. She did no damage. She is fucked up for wanting 8 year old cock, sure, but predator is a strong word for this situation. She simply gave something to a person who wasn't allowed to have it. I think of her more like an irresponsible adult who bought children beer. Truthfully, buying kids beer is probably more dangerous than giving a young boy a shot of ass.



Obviously you have never had an 8 year old boy.  To think that she did no damage is naive at best.  I'd be pissed as hell. Ask any psychiatrist if she did any damage.and if you bought beer for an 8 year old you should be jailed also.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 19, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Obviously you have never had an 8 year old boy.  To think that she did no damage is naive at best.  I'd be pissed as hell. Ask any psychiatrist if she did any damage.and if you bought beer for an 8 year old you should be jailed also.



I don't buy beer or anything else for kids, I don't fucking like kids, so let them get their own beer. I'm just making an analogy. Also, Jesus Christ, you guys were some delicate little flowers if you think getting a shot of ass would have fucked you up when you were a kid. And, I don't have to reproduce an 8 yeah old boy to understand this situation, because I was an 8 year old boy, and I have a fantastic ability called remember what it was fucking like to be younger than I am now.  

I don't think this shit is right. I don't think that woman is mentally healthy. I do not support what she did. However, you guys are making her out to be a pedophile priest when in reality all she is is a nasty fucked up slut who gave a young boy some pussy. The boy will fucking be fine. He will not need psychiatric care to help him cope with getting laid. I would bet my left nut that he feels like a boss.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 19, 2014)

SheriV said:


> idk man...8 yrs old though?????



I meant as teens.


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 19, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I don't buy beer or anything else for kids, I don't fucking like kids, so let them get their own beer. I'm just making an analogy. Also, Jesus Christ, you guys were some delicate little flowers if you think getting a shot of ass would have fucked you up when you were a kid. And, I don't have to reproduce an 8 yeah old boy to understand this situation, because I was an 8 year old boy, and I have a fantastic ability called remember what it was fucking like to be younger than I am now.
> 
> I don't think this shit is right. I don't think that woman is mentally healthy. I do not support what she did. However, you guys are making her out to be a pedophile priest when in reality all she is is a nasty fucked up slut who gave a young boy some pussy. The boy will fucking be fine. He will not need psychiatric care to help him cope with getting laid. I would bet my left nut that he feels like a boss.



Exactly what I thought. Don't have kids, hate kids, and think you can comprehend what it would be like as an 8 year old.  
I'm saying its a bigger deal than you think. 8 year old kids play with kendamas. 8 year old boys barely have crushes on girls.  Now granted there are 8 year old boys that have been exposed to all sorts of shit they shouldn't have by then.... Drugs, alcohol, porn, etc. but it doesn't make it right. And anywhere but a anything goes BB website it wouldn't be acceptable and would be viewed as disgusting and predatory.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 19, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I don't buy beer or anything else for kids, I don't fucking like kids, so let them get their own beer. I'm just making an analogy. Also, Jesus Christ, you guys were some delicate little flowers if you think getting a shot of ass would have fucked you up when you were a kid. And, I don't have to reproduce an 8 yeah old boy to understand this situation, because I was an 8 year old boy, and I have a fantastic ability called remember what it was fucking like to be younger than I am now.
> 
> I don't think this shit is right. I don't think that woman is mentally healthy. I do not support what she did. However, you guys are making her out to be a pedophile priest when in reality all she is is a nasty fucked up slut who gave a young boy some pussy. The boy will fucking be fine. He will not need psychiatric care to help him cope with getting laid. I would bet my left nut that he feels like a boss.


once a child starts having sex their view on life and listening to their parents changes. He will no be popping girls cherries at school, will definately get a young girl pregnant and have to drop out of school, and most likey will commit sexual offenses and have a record preventing him from applying at most jobs. just saying it aint too funny when you consider what really happened


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 19, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> shes nasty looking, charges should be changed to child abuse


It can't be abuse if he's bragging. LOL

Seriously, I have to wonder just how desperately horny she had to be to bang a kid. Is there not enough men in her neighborhood to seduce?


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 19, 2014)

KelJu said:


> You are not wrong. An older guy fucking a young girl isn't even in the same universe as an older woman fucking a young boy. There are no traumatized men seeking therapy because some older woman gave them a piece of ass when the were young. It doesn't fucking happen.
> 
> Men and women are equal, but we are not the same. For hormone raging boys, any piece of ass is a good piece of ass. The worst thing that can happen to you is the women you fucked is ugly and you get made fun of for it.


Or worse, she's fugly (fat and ugly) and gets knocked up for you.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 20, 2014)

Big Puppy said:


> Exactly what I thought. Don't have kids, hate kids, and think you can comprehend what it would be like as an 8 year old.
> I'm saying its a bigger deal than you think. 8 year old kids play with kendamas. 8 year old boys barely have crushes on girls.  Now granted there are 8 year old boys that have been exposed to all sorts of shit they shouldn't have by then.... Drugs, alcohol, porn, etc. but it doesn't make it right. And anywhere but a anything goes BB website it wouldn't be acceptable and would be viewed as disgusting and predatory.




What the fuck does not liking kids have to do with being able top remember being a kid. I don't enjoy the company of immature brats. I don't fucking like 18-year-olds either, but it isn't hard to put myself back to being 18 again. Unlike you, apparently, I can remembers shit. However, you seem to need miniature versions of yourself running around to be able to relate to the past. You must be kind of dim, if that is the case. 


And for the third mother fucking time, I will state that I do not support what the fucking bitch did. I don't agree with it. It shouldn't have happened. But, you pansy's are making a mountain out of a mole hill. "Oh gawd, the kid is fucked forever, or gawd, he will need therapy!, bla bla bla, poor fucking kid boohoo!" 

The kid was bragging about it for fuck's sake, so just stop. it. Stop being the white Knight parent's of the internet. You are full of shit.

Ask the kid about it 20 years from now and his reply will be" Oh yeah, I remember that slut. That was freaking awesome!"


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 20, 2014)

I say we wait to see how the kid turns out and then punish her accordingly......  


It' ll more than likely be the death penalty for that bitch.


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 20, 2014)

SheriV said:


> idk man...8 yrs old though?????


Im with you, dont see what a woman could possibly want from an 8 year old. she obviously has issues. sick fucker


----------



## SinisterMinister (Mar 22, 2014)

KelJu said:


> What the fuck does not liking kids have to do with being able top remember being a kid. I don't enjoy the company of immature brats. I don't fucking like 18-year-olds either, but it isn't hard to put myself back to being 18 again. Unlike you, apparently, I can remembers shit. However, you seem to need miniature versions of yourself running around to be able to relate to the past. You must be kind of dim, if that is the case.
> 
> 
> And for the third mother fucking time, I will state that I do not support what the fucking bitch did. I don't agree with it. It shouldn't have happened. But, you pansy's are making a mountain out of a mole hill. "Oh gawd, the kid is fucked forever, or gawd, he will need therapy!, bla bla bla, poor fucking kid boohoo!"
> ...



I'll have to agree. While I don't condone the woman having sex with the boy, I can't see where he's going to be traumatized in any way.  Back in the early days, fathers used to hire hookers to break their sons in. How many stories have we heard about the teen babysitters taking some young boy's virginity? And yet, those boys never grew up to become serial killers or child abusers or pedophiles. Sadly, boys get over it a little differently than if a girl is seduced by a grown man. If anything, this boy may become an awesome lover to the girls/women his age if he remembers what he's been taught by his teacher, so to speak.


----------



## Bowden (Mar 23, 2014)

Part of the problem is that children are entering puberty earlier and the attitudes of people are that they cannot accept the fact that children that young have sexual feelings.
The average age of a white male child entering puberty is now 10 and there are examples of some males entering puberty up to 2 years prior.

http://www.webmd.com/children/news/20121020/earlier-puberty-age-9-10-average-us-boy

Earlier Puberty: Age 9 or 10 for Average U.S. Boy
Growing Gap Between Physical, Mental/Emotional Maturity


----------



## Bowden (Mar 23, 2014)

Based on that study, about a third of boys start to  mature sexually up to two years earlier at age 8  than the average age of 10. 
A boy could be sexually mature at 10.5 years old.

It's theoretically possible for this 8 year old kid that had sex with that 16 year old to have sexual feelings towards her starting at 8.
The idea of that makes a lot of people feel uncomfortable.

http://www.webmd.com/children/news/2...average-us-boy

Oct. 20, 2012 -- American boys are starting puberty up to two years earlier than decades ago, new data show.     Boys are entering  puberty at an average age of 10 among whites and Hispanics, and at an  average age of 9 among African-Americans. About a third of boys start to  mature sexually up to two years earlier than average.

Individual boys (and girls) vary widely in the time it takes them to  develop from the earliest stage of puberty to full sexual maturity.  Herman-Giddens says that while some boys fully mature in as little as  two and a half years, others may take as long as six years.


----------



## Saney (Mar 23, 2014)

I wanna know if she licked that kids asshole or not.. 

I'd Pardon her if she was performing rimjobs... just sayin


----------



## cube789 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 27, 2014)

It says she was 16 when she first started having sex with the boy so it all started when she was just a kid herself and then continued so that puts a different spin on things. When I was 14 I was having sex with a very pretty and married 22 year old girl. I put the moves on her and I have never regretted it, she made my first time wonderful and I'll never forget it, lasted for a whole summer, best summer of my life.


----------



## asilf1127 (Mar 27, 2014)

This is just a sad, sad story...wtf is wrong with this world?


----------



## asilf1127 (Mar 27, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> Im with you, dont see what a woman could possibly want from an 8 year old. she obviously has issues. sick fucker



Exactly, what pleasure could she possibly get from this?!


----------



## KelJu (Mar 27, 2014)

asilf1127 said:


> Exactly, what pleasure could she possibly get from this?!



A lot of pleasure apparently, because she fucked up many times.


----------



## drksanctuary (Mar 27, 2014)

It worked out in "that's my boy".


----------



## Ichigo (Mar 28, 2014)

He must have a huge shlong. Why else do it with an 8 yo, not that it makes better.


----------



## JR. (Mar 30, 2014)

So it is a bad thing that I'm getting a chub?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2014)

Wow!  Just saw this. That's one lucky Effin kid!  Unless of course, the girl was a fugly troll. I never got my first piece of tailpipe till I was 17. Just imagine being 17 and having a little 8yo brat giving you advices on how to eat snatch or how to get a broad off. I wonder if she let him go back door. I'd be upset if it were my kid. But, still think the boy got lucky as fuck....literally!  She did a great thing imo.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Oct 19, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> Wow!  Just saw this. That's one lucky Effin kid!  Unless of course, the girl was a fugly troll. I never got my first piece of tailpipe till I was 17. Just imagine being 17 and having a little 8yo brat giving you advices on how to eat snatch or how to get a broad off. I wonder if she let him go back door. I'd be upset if it were my kid. But, still think the boy got lucky as fuck....literally!  She did a great thing imo.



I also wonder if she let him have a dry orgasm in her mouth??  That would be sum10 to brag about on the playground 4sure!


----------



## heckler7 (Oct 20, 2014)

GearsMcGilf said:


> I also wonder if she let him have a dry orgasm in her mouth??  That would be sum10 to brag about on the playground 4sure!


not sure werent girls still gross when you were 8?


----------



## Damgar (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone ever notice that in a lot of cases the chicks aren't bad looking either? I've never actually met a man that didn't openly admit he was the "victim" in one of these situations.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 21, 2014)

8 years old??? WTF?

That's a little boy. I say put a bullet in that child molesters head and call it a day.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Oct 22, 2014)

this kid will most likely turn into a rapist or at least a pervert cause now that hes had the goods at this age he will be trying to find it again.......


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 23, 2014)

REDD has a good point


----------



## Watson (Oct 28, 2014)

for those who think its ok, imagine he is your son, or daughter.........


----------

